# Halfords



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Is it me or has something changed?

Been twice now into the local store and they couldn't have been more helpful. Asked if i needed help whilst shopping, the card payment machine is now on steroids, used to take ages to process, more staff about, etc...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

You were not in Halfords, it was just a dream!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

i was in the galway branch(in ireland) 
i was shocked at how helpfull the staff were
i was wasting time and was studying the detailing products. 
a very nice woman asked if i wanted any help, then another woman, then a man
all 3 were very helpfull and full of life . they looked like they were happy to be there an to help. 

it make a change to the other halfords iv been to


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> You were not in Halfords, it was just a dream!


lol :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I had noticed that when I had been in the last couple of times someone was quick to come over and offer assistance. 

Maybe they'll know what wax is best for a white car. 

I didn't think to ask at the time.


----------



## carb-uncle (May 3, 2011)

there does seem to have been a shift towards the "can I help" as opposed to "what do you want" - hope it continues


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never had a problem in the one round the corner from me in Chiswick. They've always been pleasant enough


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Do they actually know what they stock as well now? 

Starting to sound like a proper shop :doublesho


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

gibee said:


> Is it me or has something changed?
> 
> Been twice now into the local store and they couldn't have been more helpful. Asked if i needed help whilst shopping, the card payment machine is now on steroids, used to take ages to process, more staff about, etc...





alan h M said:


> i was in the galway branch(in ireland)
> i was shocked at how helpfull the staff were
> i was wasting time and was studying the detailing products.
> a very nice woman asked if i wanted any help, then another woman, then a man
> ...





Kerr said:


> I had noticed that when I had been in the last couple of times someone was quick to come over and offer assistance.


Don't be fooled by any of this.....it won't last long :lol:..


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yes, big change, went there the other day and was shocked by how good the service was. Fastest chip and pin in existence, the check out lady asked if I had found everything I was looking for implying she would help if I hadn't, then she wrote her name on the receipt and asked if I wouldn't mind going on line and commenting on the experience, could win a £1000 (likely). 'mention my name and I get a brownie point' she said. Obviously some form of incentive in place and good on em, it was a pleasant experience. 

We all moan about poor service but I was happy to go on line and give them a tick in the box as it was really good service, more should follow suit! :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

My local one in Hounslow seems to be pretty good, whenever I visit pretty much always am approached and asked if I needed any help.


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I thought the same thing on my last couple of visits. Really friendly and helpful, couldnt fault them for once.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've always had good service at Halfords. It all depends on how you speak to them also, same for any shop floor staff.
I only ever go in when it's 3 for 2 on all detailing products or when they Email an absolute bargain. The click and reserve is very good near me, Worksop / Gainsborough as the stuff is always there waiting, not sold to the 1st buyer like some have experienced.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

gibee said:


> Is it me or has something changed?
> 
> Been twice now into the local store and they couldn't have been more helpful. Asked if i needed help whilst shopping, the card payment machine is now on steroids, used to take ages to process, more staff about, etc...


Maybe they read the previous thread lol.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Went into my local one a couple of days ago and was soon asked if I needed any help and if I had any questions to please ask. Was most impressed but I did realise that I was the only one in the whole shop at the time!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I went in to get a bulb the other day, within a minute someone came and asked if I needed help. Didn't have what I wanted but the service was great and ended up getting a couple of AG bits. I then realised why their being helpful.... They're being reviewed lol. 

I'm sure it will go back to normal when that's finished


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> then she wrote her name on the receipt and asked if I wouldn't mind going on line and commenting on the experience, could win a £1000 (likely). 'mention my name and I get a brownie point' she said. Obviously some form of incentive in place and good on em, it was a pleasant experience.


Seems a lot of places I've been in recently are doing this and it appears to be working.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I think the changes are down to a new HR management style. Job description probably reads ''Great incentives for hard work''. In reality it should read ''we'll light a fire under you and watch you squeal''.


----------



## jimbo1987 (May 3, 2013)

yeah ive noticed this too and took advantage of a very nice lady who was in a good mood. walks up to her and says who can I speak to about getting a trade card to which she said ill do that for you sir. took me to the counter asked what I did 'mobile mechanic I say' to which she took my details and gave me a card didn't ask for invoices, city n guilds or nada. well chuffed as this isn't the first time ive tried this always been told to come back with proof im in the trade.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Last year Halfords were voted the worse customer service in a Which high street survey - http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...ustomer-service-Which-High-Street-survey.html

I would suspect that the guys at the top have taken heed and reacted to the results in a positive manner by the sounds of things.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've always had a good service in my local Halfords. Never had any issues.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

andystevens said:


> Maybe they read the previous thread lol.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318722&highlight=halfords


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I have noticed our Romford branch has suddenly become much better
I used to go in and there would no staff at all, you could wander round for. 15 mins trying to find someone, now they have staff at the door asking what you are looking for.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

id rather not get asked if i need help by a spotty teen who drives a bucket of a polo which has been lowered onto the arches


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I was in the stockport store today and couldn't of been offered anymore help.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

alan h M said:


> i was in the galway branch(in ireland)
> i was shocked at how helpfull the staff were
> i was wasting time and was studying the detailing products.
> a very nice woman asked if i wanted any help, then another woman, then a man
> ...


was in the limerick branch and found them nice

was looking for brake caliper paint, he said spray paint would be better then brush paint and said a nice brembo sticker would look cool also :lol:

i went for straight to rust hammerite after all his advice


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I worked for halfords in both a supervisory and managerial role a while ago(when we where owned by Boots) and mostly we where able to give great service. Sadly sometimes people had bad days and others we just didn't live up to customers expectations, I empowered my staff to make decisions and generally they did for the benefit of the customer. No matter what you will never please everyone all the time but if you experience poor service speak to someone at the time, you never know they might surprise you.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

The only thing that could surprise me in a branch of Halfords would be to find an employee who wasn't an idiot. Hasn't happened yet sadly. If I ever visit a branch, I avoid staff contact as much as possible - to engage one in any form of discussion would be moments of my life wasted.

It would be great if they had self-service tills, so I could bypass staff entirely.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

james vti-s said:


> was in the limerick branch and found them nice
> 
> was looking for brake caliper paint, he said spray paint would be better then brush paint and said a nice brembo sticker would look cool also :lol:
> 
> i went for straight to rust hammerite after all his advice


the last time i was in the limerick branch was well over a year ago. 
i couldnt complain but the staff wernt as eger to come over and help


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

^ correct, you do need to fetch some help.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

i prefer to bve left alone, maybe I'm a bit paranoid but I find the "do you need any help" a bit invasive and I think it's usually an anti theft technique to ward of thieves because it immediately alrts them that staff are out and about.

I hope halfords remains in business, it's the only car accessory shop in the UK as far as I know and if they were to close it will create a void.

On a side note, the recent halfords ads on telly are fantastic, makes me LOL all the time. I like the fact that they use slightly different characters and scenarios each time. Keeps things fresh.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes a lot has changed and more is coming, new top management, pushing customer service and a lot of refits/card machine upgrades etc....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Strothow said:


> Yes a lot has changed and more is coming, new top management, pushing customer service and a lot of refits/card machine upgrades etc....


Beweary of new staff mate.... you'll be on undercover boss next month haha


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Beweary of new staff mate.... you'll be on undercover boss next month haha


haha yeah any old looking "ex builder" trying to retsart his career in halfords after being laid off and has a camera crew recording everything; be wary.

Btw the whole premise is ******, of course staff are going to be on their best behaviour when a camera crew are following them around. The show seems to be a PR opportunity and they hand pick a worker with a sob story to make the company look good.


----------

